# speaker wire colors....do i have the correct info?



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

do the 9V battery test on those wires, when you hear the speaker cone shift, now you know where it is. Here is a link: Testing a speaker with a 9 volt battery - YouTube


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There is 2 or 3 posts with the wiring diagram with the specifics on the color coding for the speakers ...look up - ( cruze wiring Diagrams ) 
Cruze wiring Diagams


----------

